# ادخل بسرعة واضحك على هبل المسلمين..ماى روك عميل اليهود



## apostle.paul (8 ديسمبر 2011)

*اثناء تجوالى فى منتديات المسلمين العبيطة
لاقيت موضوع خرافى تحفة قعدت اضحك قدامه نص ساعة
خلاصته ان ماى روك بيدفعلنا مرتبات شهرية علشان الخدمة
ومنين
من تمويل يهودى.................
انتهت النكتة
نتركم مع هبل المسلمين الحاد
*


> *انظروا الى مشرفيكم الأجلاء حماه الصليب ... انظروا الى زعيمكم المبجل
> 
> يا تُرى أهو الدفاع عن الكتاب المقدس سبب فتح تلك المنتديات ؟؟
> 
> ...


*تسالونى دى نكتة ولا موضوع منشور فى منتدى اسلامى عبيط 
اقولكم للاسف ان دى حقيقة 
ودى عقول المسلمين المفلسين

وانا من هذا المنبر احب اوجه رسالة للاستاذ ماى روك

هات الفلوس اللى عليك
والىل ليه فلوس يتقدم وبسرعة يلاحق ماى روك قبل ميهرب برا المنتدى

انا لى نص مليون دولرر *


----------



## فادي الكلداني (8 ديسمبر 2011)

الشماعة الاسلامية تصل لابعد الحدود كي تحاول إيصال الاوهام للبسطاء في الفكر والعقل ومع بالغ الاسف، هناك من يصدق هذه التخاريف، يوجد اكثر من 110 الف عضو في المنتدى من جميع اركان المعمورة، والكثير منهم مؤمنيين ومتيقنيين بأنهم خدام لكلمة الرب، فإن لم تكن الخدمة في الكنيسة وفي المجتمع، فهناك وسائل اخرى نخدم بها الرب، ومنها هذا المنتدى الجميل

لاننا مجاناً أخذنا - فمجاناً سنعطي

ما علينا، اخي ماي روك، يمكن الازمة المالية واصلتلك اخويه، اذا محتاج شي كولي، بس اني اتعامل بالعراقي!!! :fun_lol:


----------



## حنا السرياني (8 ديسمبر 2011)

*مهزله اخرى **ل**لكتكوت الفيلسوف العلامه البروفسور*​
* بتاع child *​
* :new6::new6::new6::new6:*​
* ورغم كونه جاهلا بل لو كان الجهل رجلا لاقتدى بهذا الكتكوت*​
* فيعتبر الكتكوت ايضا مدلسا من الدرجه الاولى*​

*



*​
​
* الدفعه الجايه اريدها باليورو يا زعيم لان الدولار نازل اليومين دول*​
:new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:​
​​


----------



## بايبل333 (8 ديسمبر 2011)

*شٌرم بٌرم 

مع الآسلام الضحك مش حٌرم 

بس أحلى حاجة ليل نهار بتصور عندهم أنا بسبب ومن غير سبب 

المسلمين هولاء بيصدقوا اى شىء مهما كان ومهم يكون 
فعلا عقل البوذى اعقل من عقل المسلم بكثير



*​


----------



## DAWOODx (8 ديسمبر 2011)

*خلاص الــمــيــزانـيــة اليــــهـــوديــة , جت عندكم وخلصت .

يــا حـــــــــــــرام.

معلش خلصوها  على حزب الكتلة اكيد.*


----------



## بايبل333 (8 ديسمبر 2011)

*بقولكم اى تيجى نكمل المسلسل الطريف هذا ونعيش المسلم على جهلة لعدم فهمة للموضوع .؟



*اليوم قررت أن اذهب الى المحكمة لرفع دعوة على روك 
لعدم وجود المرتب والدوافع الصهيونية لم تامر بذلك 


فممن سيكون معاى .؟


​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (8 ديسمبر 2011)

هؤلاء من قولت عنهم اجسام لا عقول لها​


----------



## My Rock (8 ديسمبر 2011)

صراحة شئ مضحك ومحزن في نفس الوقت..

من المضحك ان ترى هذه العقول الهشة التي تفسر مزحة بهذه الطريقة.. أي عاقل يتابع الحديث بطوله (بدون تعتيم على باقي الرسائل التي في الصورة) سيفهم انها مزحة تصفني بصورة ساخرة بأني صهيوني...

من المضحك ان ترى هذه العقول الفارغة تصدق بأن ميزانية اليهود (أغنياء العالم) تقف على دفع تكاليف موقع.. بل الأكثر من ذلك هو تصديقهم بأن ميزانية بهذه الضخامة كاملة تتزن بين شهر واخر.. يا أغبياء إن كان اليهود في ازمة مالية ولا يستطيعون الدفع، فهل من الممكن عملياً تصحيح ميزانية في خلال شهر؟

من المضحك ان ترى هذه العقول البلهاء تعتقد أني لو كنت عميل صهيوني وأريد إخفاء هذا عن المسيحيين، سأكتب موضوع عمالتي على الملأ وبصورة مكشوفة لكل الأعضاء.. يا أغبى امتكم إن كنت اريد ان أخفي امر عمالتي فهل سأكتب اني عميل برسالة مكشوفة لكل الأعضاء؟

من المضحك ان ترى هذه العقول الطفولية التي لا شغل لها وشاغل تتابع بروفايلات المحاورين المسيحيين بحثاً عن اي "فضيحة".. يا إلهي ما هذا الرعب وهذا الهلع الذي نسببه لهم ليتابعوا كل بروفايلات كل محاور مسيحي..

لكن في نفس الوقت، انه من المحزن ان ترى مستوى تفكير المحاور المسلم بهذا المستوى المنحط.. مستوى لا يرقى ليكون مستوى طفل يستعمل العقل.. من المحزن ان نرى مستوى المحاور المسلم بهذا الإنحطاط، فأين لذة الحوار العلمي المبني على الفهم والعلم؟


مساكين وأغبياء يمكن الضحك عليهم بأبسط صورة.


بالمناسبة، بشرى سارة لكل المحاورين المسيحيين. نظراً للرعب الذي خلقناه للأمة الإسلامية ومحاوريهم الفولاذيين، قام احد أهم رجال الأعمال اليهوديين بالمصادقة على طلب دفع علاوة بنسبة 10 بالمئة من بداية السنة القادمة... العلاوة ستكون للمحاورين المدافعين عن العقيدة اليهودية فقط (الدفاع عن العهد القديم ومهاجمة العهد الجديد). الخبر جديد وسري في نفس الوقت، فالرجاء الحفاظ على سريته...


----------



## grges monir (8 ديسمبر 2011)

انا شوفت الموضوع دة من يومين كدة
بصراحة لاتعليق على مستوى السذاجة الفكرية وهذا التخلف
بصراحة الضحك مش يكفى الموضوع دة ولا تعليقاتهم علية
اسلوب حوارى فكاهى واضح جدا بين اعضاء منتدانا  ياخدوة على انة خناقة على واية خناقة على الهوا كدة يعنى  
لا جديد عليهم هذا المستوى الفكرى الا قل من المتدنى بكثير
لا شك ان الاسلام يساوى التخلف


----------



## حسين دوكي (8 ديسمبر 2011)

*انا الصراحة زعلان علشان شئ واحد هو ان في مسلمين اكيد قراءوا هذا الموضوع و علقوا كمان عليه انا متاكد لكن المشكلة هم صدقوا يعني مكلفوش خاطرهم مثلا يقروا بائي الرسايل او حاجة لا دول شافوا كده خلاص صادق اي حاجة صادق مفيش تفكير فانا اعجب لعقل مثل هذا و بعد كده يحاور الان علمت لماذا مهما شرحت للمسلم شئ يفضل فاتح فمه *


----------



## بايبل333 (8 ديسمبر 2011)

*يا روك ستعطينى المرتب ام لا .؟
اننى اعمل فى قسم الحوار الثنائى كثيراً جداً وقد نقص المرتب سابقاً 
مائة وخمسين دولار 

يا اخوة يا مسلمين هذة الحقيقة نحن ناخذ من روك فلوس لكى ننشط المنتدى لا تصدقوا كلامة بل صدقوا آخر جزء "البشرى"

الى متى ستتمادى يا روك فى عدم دفع المرتب وتبرر ساحتك امام العالم بكلام انشائى .؟
انة شغل صهاينة ويهود 

اننى انتظر السنة الجديدة لكى اعرف مرتبى كم يتضاعف عن سابقة 

تابعونا بالحصريات على روك العميل الخائن اليهودى 


*​


----------



## بايبل333 (8 ديسمبر 2011)

> صراحة شئ مضحك ومحزن في نفس الوقت..
> 
> من المضحك ان ترى هذه العقول الهشة التي تفسر مزحة بهذه الطريقة.. أي عاقل  يتابع الحديث بطوله (بدون تعتيم على باقي الرسائل التي في الصورة) سيفهم  انها مزحة تصفني بصورة ساخرة بأني صهيوني...
> 
> ...



لن اتمادى عن القضية التى رفعتها ضدك 
ولن اسكت نهائى وكلامك الانشائى هذا لا يجدى منفعة معاى 
قل ما تقول والقضية مازالت مستمرة 
واذهب وقل للمحامى الذى تبعثة لكى اتنازل اننى لا اتنازل نهائى 
واسم المحامى .............

جورج لبيب عبد المسيح .........
يسكن فى مصر الجديدة شارع زغلول رقم المنزل "العمارة"730 "
اذهبوا لتتاكدوا عنة يا مسلمين ويا مسيحيون 

اليوم يومى


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 ديسمبر 2011)

هههههههه
الصراحه  مش جديد عليهم
افتكر اني لقيت زمان وبالصدفه
فيه قسم كامل 
للرد علي الكافر  الداعر الزنديق
مولكا مولكان
بس لما دخلت القسم
لقيته مخصص
لشتيمته مش للرد 
عليه


----------



## Violet Fragrance (8 ديسمبر 2011)

My Rock قال:


> من المضحك ان ترى هذه العقول البلهاء تعتقد أني لو كنت عميل صهيوني وأريد إخفاء هذا عن المسيحيين، سأكتب موضوع عمالتي على الملأ وبصورة مكشوفة لكل الأعضاء.. يا أغبى امتكم إن كنت اريد ان أخفي امر عمالتي فهل سأكتب اني عميل برسالة مكشوفة لكل الأعضاء؟
> 
> من المضحك ان ترى هذه العقول الطفولية التي لا شغل لها وشاغل تتابع بروفايلات المحاورين المسيحيين بحثاً عن اي "فضيحة".. يا إلهي ما هذا الرعب وهذا الهلع الذي نسببه لهم ليتابعوا كل بروفايلات كل محاور مسيحي..



غاب عن ذهنك يا زعيم
بأننا نحن من نتقاضى الأجور ...أي أننا عملاء مثلك ههههههه
يا إلهي كم ضحكت على هذا الخبر ... لم أعتقد يوماً بأن بلاهتهم سوف تصل لهذا الحد


----------



## +Nevena+ (8 ديسمبر 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا تعليق بجد


بس بما ان الموضوع اتفتح بقي
فانا كمان بطلب بمراتبي
بقالي كتير مش خدته ياروك
وبليز مش تتأخر تاني في الدفع
بدل ما اتحالف مع بايبل 333
وارفع قضيه 
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 ديسمبر 2011)

*وهذا ما قاله الكتاب عنهم

لأَنَّ قَلْبَ هَذَا الشَّعْبِ قَدْ غَلُظَ وَآذَانَهُمْ قَدْ ثَقُلَ سَمَاعُهَا. وَغَمَّضُوا عُيُونَهُمْ لِئَلاَّ يُبْصِرُوا بِعُيُونِهِمْ وَيَسْمَعُوا بِآذَانِهِمْ وَيَفْهَمُوا بِقُلُوبِهِمْ وَيَرْجِعُوا فَأَشْفِيَهُمْ (مت  13 :  15)*


----------



## apostle.paul (8 ديسمبر 2011)

> *مهزله اخرى **ل**لكتكوت الفيلسوف العلامه البروفسور*​
> * بتاع child *​


*ايوة ياحبيبى هو دا*
*الدلودول بتاع المسلمين اللى معندوش شغلانة غير انه يوزع مواضيع اسياده على باقى المنتديات*
*عيل دلدول*​


----------



## apostle.paul (8 ديسمبر 2011)

*احنا نعمل اعتصام هنا مفتوح لحين صرف الاجور
فلوسنا يا زعيم .......ورانا عيالنا هيتشردوا 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (8 ديسمبر 2011)

> لكن  في نفس الوقت، انه من المحزن ان ترى مستوى تفكير المحاور المسلم بهذا   المستوى المنحط.. مستوى لا يرقى ليكون مستوى طفل يستعمل العقل.. من المحزن   ان نرى مستوى المحاور المسلم بهذا الإنحطاط، فأين لذة الحوار العلمي  المبني  على الفهم والعلم؟


*حوار علمى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
لو كانوا عندهم امكانية انهم يتحاوروا معانا حوار علمى مكنوش قعدوا يهبلوا على خلق الله
منتدى الكنيسة مسبب هيجان لامة محمد 
يعينى لا عارفين يخدوا معانا لا حق ولا باطل فى الدفاعيات
ولا عارفين يردوا اسلاميات
ونازلين عليهم تلطيش من كل ناحية 

*


----------



## bob (8 ديسمبر 2011)

*من مصدر موثوق منه :
روك يعلن مسئوليته و انه من الايدي الخفية وراء احداث ماسبيرو و التحرير و هو اللي كان بيجيب وجبات كنتاكي 
*


----------



## tasoni queena (8 ديسمبر 2011)

يعنى الواحد يتوكل على الله ويبقى محاور


----------



## mohib allah (8 ديسمبر 2011)

حسين دوكي قال:


> *انا الصراحة زعلان علشان شئ واحد هو ان في مسلمين اكيد قراءوا هذا الموضوع و علقوا كمان عليه انا متاكد لكن المشكلة هم صدقوا يعني مكلفوش خاطرهم مثلا يقروا بائي الرسايل او حاجة لا دول شافوا كده خلاص صادق اي حاجة صادق مفيش تفكير فانا اعجب لعقل مثل هذا و بعد كده يحاور الان علمت لماذا مهما شرحت للمسلم شئ يفضل فاتح فمه *


سبحان الله عندما قرأت الموضوع قبل يومين قلت في نفسي سوف ينقله بعد فترة apostle.paul إلى هنا وسيعنونه بفضيحة المسلمين ، ثم يدخل My Rock  ويكتب عشرين سطر أو أكثر مملؤة بالعبارات الحماسية الرنانة ، ثم يعلق على الموضوع عدد كبير من الزملاء المسيحيين ، وكل هذا بالتعميم على المسلمين.
(نفس السيناريو عندما تهكر المنتدى )

الموضوع يا أخ حسين لم يعلق عليه في جميع المنتديات إلا عدد أصابع اليد ومعظمهم مجهولين أو جدد 
لكن بصراحة عندما قرأت الموضوع هنا شعرت أن المسلمين "تركوا اللي في إيديهم" وتجمعوا طرباً في ذلك الموضوع الجلل



> بالمناسبة، بشرى سارة لكل المحاورين المسيحيين. نظراً للرعب الذي خلقناه للأمة الإسلامية ومحاوريهم الفولاذيين،


رعب وللأمة الإسلامية كافة 
هوّن عليك 
أنت تعرف أن المحاورين المسلمين الفولاذيين لايتواجدون إلا في الأماكن التي تدير الحوار "بديمو قراطية " فضلاً على أن تسمح به ..
وربما يزداد فيهم هذا الطبع بعد التخلص في الآونة الأخيرة من الحكام "الدكتاتوريين القمعيين" 
فالناس على مشارف الـ 2012 ولا رجوع لأنصاف القرون الوسطى

بمناسبة الديموقراطية ياريت يبقى ردي هذا (وسيدهشني بقاءه) 
فلا أرى فيه إساءة ولا جريمة 
وإن كان ولابد فلتكن سلميه 

​


----------



## apostle.paul (8 ديسمبر 2011)

> سبحان الله عندما قرأت الموضوع قبل يومين قلت في نفسي سوف  ينقله بعد فترة apostle.paul إلى هنا وسيعنونه بفضيحة المسلمين ، ثم يدخل  My Rock  ويكتب عشرين سطر أو أكثر مملؤة بالعبارات الحماسية الرنانة ، ثم  يعلق على الموضوع عدد كبير من الزملاء المسيحيين ، وكل هذا بالتعميم على  المسلمين.
> (نفس السيناريو عندما تهكر المنتدى )


*انت مش شايف انها فضيحة 
ان يصل عقول هؤلاء البلهاء الى هذا المستوى المعفن فى الحوار
ويقولك تمويل صهوينى للقضاء على الدين الحنيف دين واضربوا منهم كل بنان*
*كويس انك عارف انكوا شوية عيال عبيطة*
*مش لاقين حاجة تعملوها وقاعدين تهبلوا 
تصدق بقة انا اصلا معرفش الموضوع دا خالص
انا امبارح لاقيت نفسى فاضى قولت بدل الفضى ادخل اشوف فى اى منتدى اسلامى يمكن يكون ربنا نفخ صورتهم وجالهم جبريل بعد انقطاع الوحى ويكونوا كتبوا مواضيع جديدة ارد على واحد قبل منام
وبدل ملاقى مواضيع نقدية ونتناقش فيها
الاقى عيل عبيط بيقولك اعضاء منتدى الكنيسة بيقبضوا بتمويل يهودى وماى روك علمتوه صهيونى 

*


> رعب وللأمة الإسلامية كافة


*وانت اكتر واحد مرعوب منا*
*دى صفة اصيلة فيكوا انكوا جهلة
والجاهل دايما بيبقى مرعوب لينكشف جهله *


> هوّن عليك
> أنت تعرف أن المحاورين المسلمين الفولاذيين لايتواجدون إلا في الأماكن التي تدير الحوار "بديمو قراطية " فضلاً على أن تسمح به ..


*فولاذيين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وديمقراطية
الديمقراطية حرام يا اخ سلفى عيب لما تستخدم مصطلحات الكفرة
لما اقول لمحاور مسلم فولاذى بطريقة ديقراطية رابونا بتعاك بيقول سبحانه لم يكن له صاحبة ولا ولد
هيقولى ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
فى فعلا محاورين فولاذيين  انهم يقدروا يستحملوا هبل الاسلام ولم ينهاروا*


> وربما يزداد فيهم هذا الطبع بعد التخلص في الآونة الأخيرة من الحكام "الدكتاتوريين القمعيين"
> فالناس على مشارف الـ 2012 ولا رجوع لأنصاف القرون الوسطى


*مع التيار السلفى احنا راجعين لعصور ما قبل التاريخ
عصور الجاهلية نقعد فى الخيمة مع شيبوبة نمسح ب3 حجرات* *ونحلب الابل ونشرب *


> بمناسبة الديموقراطية ياريت يبقى ردي هذا (وسيدهشني بقاءه)
> فلا أرى فيه إساءة ولا جريمة
> وإن كان ولابد فلتكن سلميه


*انا من رائ نصرف للاخ محب الله
يجى 10 الاف دولار اهو مساهمة منا فى تشغيل الشباب
روح قول للمسلمين كفاية هبل  واعقلوا شوية وروحوا شوفلكم مواضيع تعملوها*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (8 ديسمبر 2011)

*تصدّق بالله يا (mohib allah) انه صار معي نفس اللي صار معك تقريبا. أنا شفت الموضوع بالصدفة وتنبأت بأن أحدهم سينقله الى هنا وسيضحك عليكم المسيحيون أجمعين ضحكا حادا حتى تبان النواجذ ويجعلكم فكاهة في أفواه الكفرة، لكن، وخد بالك من لكن، سيخرج مسلم نبيه جدا مثل حضرتك ليستخف ويدّعي بأن المسلمين فلتات زمانهم وأن شبهات أعداء اللات مردود عليها من سنين وقرون ومن قبل خلق الإنسان أصلا والمسلمين أخيرا عرفوا مين هو عُزير وردّوا على حديث الذبابة الخارقة والبراق السحري الطائر الذي لم يره إلا رسولكم...الخ من المواضيع التي تفضح إسلامكم الورقي.

صدّقني مكنتش حابب أرد على الموضوع، أصل مش على بالي الضحك النهارده، بس لعيونك شرّفتك بإبتسامتي 

ربنا يخليلنا اياك يا روك ويديمك ذُخرا للأمة *


----------



## apostle.paul (8 ديسمبر 2011)

*محب الله
**ومازلنا مسيحيين ولسنا نصارى ، وهل المسلمون نصارى ؟  *
*فاكره؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## MAJI (8 ديسمبر 2011)

ليس غريبا ان يصدق المسلمون هذا 
لانهم سبقوا وصدقوا ان محمد رسول من الله
وصدقوا كل ما قاله لهم
وقدسوا كل اعماله  
نصلي ان ربنا ينور عقولهم


----------



## tonyturboman (8 ديسمبر 2011)

فيها لأخفيها
يا نقاسم معاكم يا أما بكرة نازلين على ميدان التحرير
وقد ازعر من انذر
ههههه


----------



## michel i (8 ديسمبر 2011)

سلام المسيح.
رايت هذا قبل اسبوع حقا ولم ابالي به,سذاجه وغباء ليصلوا لهذه الدنائه.مرتعبين من هذا الموقع بالذات وما من عقول مستيقظه


----------



## بايبل333 (8 ديسمبر 2011)

*اجمل شىء انهم بيعملوا مواضيع باشكل داة 


رجاء يا مسلمين لا تتواقفوا 
أكملوا المسيرة للرد على الصهيونى روك

*​


----------



## SAVIORS.SON (8 ديسمبر 2011)

*ياااااااااه بجد شئ مضحك و كوميدى جداً و بمناسبة الموضوع ده بفكر الأخ روك أنى مقبضتش حاجة من ساعة ما دخلت المنتدى ده و لو مش هيقبضنى أنا ألف منتدى مسيحى و صهيونى يتمنانى..........

بجد شئ فظيع و مريع و رهيب أنى يكون فيه عقول بتصدق الكلام ده بس على رأى Maji اللى خلاهم يصدقوا انى محمد بالرغم من كل افعاله و الفاظه و عمايله نبى اكيد ده يخليهم يصدقوا أى حاجة.
و يا ألف خسارة على العقول.
و بالنسبة للأخ محب الله فلا تقل ديمقراطية فهى من الفاظ الكفرة الزنادقة اعزك الله و لا تقل العام 2012 فهو عام ميلادى أستغفر الله العظيم بل قل لا يوجد ديمقراطية و لا تجادل و لا تناقش و لا تخرج على الحاكم و السلفيين مصرين على ان يعودوا بنا الى اعوام ما قبل الهجرة اقصد ما قبل الميلاد و لو ينفع ما قبل البشرية يكون أحسن.
ستين الف خيبة على العقول الى بتصدق الكلام ده.
*


----------



## صلعم1 (9 ديسمبر 2011)

****
حرر بواسطة الإدارة بسبب قلة الأدب
***
*


----------



## apostle.paul (9 ديسمبر 2011)

*اللى انت بتقوله دا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (10 ديسمبر 2011)

*هذة هي أخلاقكم ...السب و الشتم أسوة بنبيكم الشتام *


----------



## MAJI (10 ديسمبر 2011)

صلعم1 قال:


> *واضح 100% إنك يهودي حقير *


وهل اليهود حقراء ؟
انهم خلق الخالق 
والخالق لايصنع حقارة 
لانه خلق الانسان على صورته
انتبه يا صلعم 1 ف((لكل كلمة بطالة دينونة))


----------



## صلعم1 (11 يناير 2012)

لأنه عنصري جدا


----------



## antonius (12 يناير 2012)

يا عم المسلم مامور قرانيا ان يؤمن بنظرية المؤامرة...دماغه مغسول خلاص..انت بتكلّم حيط صدقني!


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (12 يناير 2012)

هو ده الافلاس الاسلامى يكدبوا الكدبة ويصدقوها وينشروها ويحكموا عليها الناس . ومدام بتعمل كل ده يبق اكيد انت مسلم واللى يعمل غير كده يغضب الله ورسوله


----------



## صوت الرب (12 يناير 2012)

ايه ده ... كلكم بتوخدو من وراي
أنا عايز راتب متراكم عن الشهور اللي ما اخدتها
و بسرعة


----------



## maria123 (20 يناير 2012)

أنا كمان لازم ينصرفلي راتب شو في خيار و فقوس
ههههههههه بس بدي بل دولار 
علا فكرا هاد دليل ان المنتدا صاير شوكة بحلقهن و لو كان عندن ردود ما كان استخدموا هيك 
اسلوب كذب و سب بس عيب عن جد


----------



## elie doumeth (21 يناير 2012)

والله عيب هل تفكير !
تفكيرهم خطء ألله يسامحهم 
ألأسلام يسبوننا ويقول أننا حقودين ونكرههم ! ولا يدرون ماذا يتصرفون ويقولون 
تسلم أخي على طرح ألموضوع


----------



## مسيحية أردنية (2 فبراير 2012)




----------



## SALVATION (2 فبراير 2012)

My Rock قال:


> صراحة شئ مضحك ومحزن في نفس الوقت..
> 
> من المضحك ان ترى هذه العقول الهشة التي تفسر مزحة بهذه الطريقة.. أي عاقل يتابع الحديث بطوله (بدون تعتيم على باقي الرسائل التي في الصورة) سيفهم انها مزحة تصفني بصورة ساخرة بأني صهيوني...
> 
> ...


 يا زعيم متخرجناش بره الموضوع 
فين المرتبات؟​


----------



## tamav maria (8 فبراير 2012)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه






ربنا يحافظ عليك ويحميك يا ماي روك 
ودائما الي الامام يازعيم​


----------



## منتهى ابشارة (8 فبراير 2012)

*سلام ونعمة: لاتهتم استاذنا العزيز (ماي روك) لان والحمدلله في المنتدى جميع الاعضاء عقلياتهم اعلى من هذه الخرافات فهذه الاساليب احدى الوسائل الرخيصة لتخريب وبلبلة افكار المؤمنين ولكن نقول لهم جميعا(اعلى ما فيخيلكم اركبوه)*


----------



## يهودي أصيل (21 فبراير 2012)

الصحيح أن تقول إدخل وأضحك على هبل *العرب * وليس المسلمين !!!

لأنه لا أحد عنده عقدة من اليهود غير *العرب* 

إسرائيل واليهود عاملين لهم عقدة هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

كم أنتم عظيمون أيها اليهود أدامكم الله شوكة في بلعوم العرب


----------



## ياسر الجندى (21 فبراير 2012)

يهودي أصيل قال:


> الصحيح أن تقول إدخل وأضحك على هبل *العرب *وليس المسلمين !!!
> 
> لأنه لا أحد عنده عقدة من اليهود غير *العرب*
> 
> ...


 مش عقدة ولا حاجة 
ياسيد يهودى أصيل
لكنها الأيام التى يداولها الله بين الناس
اصبر !
لقد ذكرتنى ببيت شعر للشاعر نزار قبانى يقول فيه
مادخل اليهود من حدودنا 
ولكن تسربوا كالنمل من عيوبنا 
فلامحاباة عند الإله ياسيد يهودى !


----------



## يهودي أصيل (21 فبراير 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> مش عقدة ولا حاجة
> ياسيد يهودى أصيل
> لكنها الأيام التى يداولها الله بين الناس
> اصبر !
> ...


 
أوكي سوف نرى ^ــ*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (21 فبراير 2012)

يهودي أصيل قال:


> الصحيح أن تقول إدخل وأضحك على هبل *العرب * وليس المسلمين !!!
> 
> لأنه لا أحد عنده عقدة من اليهود غير *العرب*
> 
> ...



هذا الكلام غير صحيح لان يوجد عرب مسيحيين وغيرهم من الديانات ولكن من عندهم عقده هم المسلمين فقط لا تجمع جميع العرب 
يا يهودي !!!!


----------



## apostle.paul (21 فبراير 2012)

*هو ايه اللى دخل العرب واليهود فى الموضوع؟؟؟؟؟
خلاص موضوع وخلص مسلمين هبل بيهبلوا على منتديات عبيطة وفضحناهم 
مال العرب واليهود والكلام دا بينا؟


بقولك ايه يا يا اخ يهودى اصيل
مش هتقول الكنيست يجيب الفلوس اللى عليه علشان عايزين نقبض فلوسنا 
*


----------



## AdmanTios (22 فبراير 2012)

*شاهد ماذا يحدث فى سنترلات مصر بالصوت

ما هذا التهريج 

و ما داعي المُداخلة بأساس و لُب الموضوع

إخوتي للتكرم بعمل اللازم*


----------

